# Dojo Loach and Cherry Shrimp



## scale (Feb 1, 2009)

Will these 2 get along in the same tank....or will the shrimp just be a spendy snack for the Dojo Loach?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that the shrimp would be a snack but i am not really sure as i have never had any type of loach or shrimp. But i wouldnt put those 2 together if it were me.

Hope this helps


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Snack, probably.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

The shrimp would most definitely be a snack


----------

